# Origin Coffee - Costa Rica Finca de Licho <- go buy it!



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Wow, what a stunner this crop is (for me at least)

I picked up a bag (roasted 04 May) at the Tea and Coffee Festival and opened it tonight

The aroma is playful and just hits you lightly, but lingers, inviting you to take another sniff, and this time you get a deep gutsy bouquet that fills the senses.

The next piece of magic happens when you grind it. You get a red ochre shade of coffee in the portafilter, and when tamped & lightly polished looks like red marble

I ground this quite fine and used 17.5g to extract 28mls.

The mottling was amazing and the espresso viscous

In the mouth there were little explosions that led to a rich textured dried fruits taste (if not a little figgy) then a surprising finish, a wee bit crisp and zesty.

I made a flat white for my wife straight afterwards and the milk enhanced the sweetness, but the smell is still lingering in the kitchen, so that's where I am headed.

Roll on 8am, I know what I'll be extracting in the morning

*Buy now* (not sure how much is left - so be quick) and check out the artwork too


----------



## MonkeyHarris (Dec 3, 2010)

Had some of this from Hasbean a few weeks back and I loved it. Clean, sweet and dried berries (similar to what you describe I'm pleased to say)


----------



## sandykt (Dec 3, 2009)

As posted in a new thread, Has Bean have sold out of this but new stocks are on their way, unfortunately, not for six weeks though.


----------



## sandykt (Dec 3, 2009)

My bag arrived from Origin and I can definitely vouch for these ones. Really nice, a bit pricey but I'm about to see if I can order another bag for when these run out.


----------



## AndyL (Apr 10, 2011)

Thanks for the heads up on these Glenn, I'm really looking forward to trying them. Unfortunately because ordered them last Thursday (26/05) evening I won't see them until the end of this week as they only roast these on a Thursday and post out on a Friday. Patience is a virtue as they say.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sandykt (Dec 3, 2009)

AndyL, I ordered mine about the same time as you, sadly nothing turned up today, fingers crossed for tomorrow.


----------



## AndyL (Apr 10, 2011)

sandykt said:


> AndyL, I ordered mine about the same time as you, sadly nothing turned up today, fingers crossed for tomorrow.


well funny you should say that, I phoned them today chasing the order and spoke to Phil who told me that they had a problem because they had run out of bags with the correct artwork. As way of an apology they said they had doubled my order and had sent me 1kg of beans instead of the 500g I ordered. Phil reckons they should arrive tomorrow.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Now that's service! and a top bean too. Lucky bugger


----------



## AndyL (Apr 10, 2011)

I know Glenn I've been feeling rather happy about it all day. Shame I wont be home tomorrow ;(

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AndyL (Apr 10, 2011)

UPDATE: 1kg of Costa Rica Finca de Licho delivered this morning. It's just a shame I'm not there to enjoy them. Still, tomorrow!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sandykt (Dec 3, 2009)

Well my order went in on 26th (late Thursday evening) and still nothing. I have just spoken with Origin who say "they think it was sent yesterday" followed very quickly with "well, we presume". I have to wait until tomorrow yet again to see if anything turns up.

Great coffee when you can get but the customer service is not a patch on Steve.


----------



## 20Eyes (Mar 16, 2011)

sandykt said:


> Great coffee when you can get but the customer service is not a patch on Steve.


Agreed, although, to be fair, Has Bean's customer service could only really be improved if Steve couriered the beans to you himself, on a same day basis, and then made you a cup before leaving









I don't know of any online retailer that's as consistently reliable as Has Bean, whether that's coffee-related or otherwise.


----------



## sandykt (Dec 3, 2009)

Steve says that his next batch of Costa Rica Finca de Licho is "on the boat" and should be another 3 weeks or so. As soon as its back in stock with HasBean, I shall be back with him.


----------



## AndyL (Apr 10, 2011)

Part of the issue with Origin is that they are in the process of moving premises. Last Thursday was the last day that they roasted in the old place. So I guess they're bound to be in a bit of a pickle. I'm sure they'll turn up soon.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AndyL (Apr 10, 2011)

These guys seem to have a supply

http://bit.ly/ld1str

And a very good price too.

A

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sandykt (Dec 3, 2009)

Mmmmmm - Scottish Coffee seem to be rather too cheap and no one seems to have dealt with them.

On a good note, my coffee beans from Origin have finally turned up. They have been very apologetic and have also offered to roast another bag to send to me free of charge. I would order from them again. I have just been unlucky on this occasion, I think.


----------



## AndyL (Apr 10, 2011)

Well home at last and my first opportunity to pull a shot of the Finca de Licho. I have ended up with 1kg of these beans so I thought to myself that i'd better like them.

I started with an espresso and it took 3 double shots to dial in the MC2 and required a slight modification to my temp surfing, requiring a cooler shot than I use with my regular beans before I finally hit the mark.

As Glenn said at the start of this topic the aroma of these beans once ground is awesome. My espresso was clean with a fruit/citrus smile, very nice and somehow unusual, different.

Now more often than not I'm a Flat White kinda guy but just recently I've been drinking something more of a hybrid between a Macchiato and a Flat White (5oz cup, 2oz espresso 3oz of milk). Now this is where things got really interesting, In milk this coffee explodes into life, a glorious cherry edge with a lush caramel/butterscotch finish, truly fabulous.

Thanks again Glenn for the heads up on this, a great recommendation.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

